# Are barrel lock tools legal to own?



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

What are those tools actually for?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

They must be. The site is shut it down.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

what was it?


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't see how it can be illegal to own. It may, however be illegal to use. Kind of like a radar detector, or a jammer.

Once I saw one on Ebay, it was up to $300.00. The seller said his had belonged to his Grandpappy.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Joefixit2 said:


> I don't see how it can be illegal to own. It may, however be illegal to use. Kind of like a radar detector, or a jammer.
> 
> Once I saw one on Ebay, it was up to $300.00. The seller said his had belonged to his Grandpappy.


Just a note radar detectors are not illegal in all states.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

There are many items that aren't illegal to own, just to use outside your home/property.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> There are many items that aren't illegal to own, just to use outside your home/property.


 
Like its ok to own a Kabar, you can have it in your house, you can bury it in a hole, you just cant bury it in your neighbor?


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> There are many items that aren't illegal to own, just to use outside your home/property.


Like a Gatling?


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

K-Bar as in knife?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Since the fleabay listing has been deleted, how 'bout letting the rest of us in on what the heck you're talking about?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Since the fleabay listing has been deleted, how 'bout letting the rest of us in on what the heck you're talking about?


I did a search and found this: *KEYS TO METER CAN
* This has to be a city slicker thing because I have never even heard of one not less seen one.:blink:
View attachment 614


My preferred weapon of choice is a
View attachment 615
. Never approach someone with a running chainsaw in his hands if your intentions are less than friendly, because chainsaw accidents do happen.:whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

waco said:


> K-Bar as in knife?


 
KABAR- A fighting knife used most particularly by reconnaissance Marines. It has also been issued to other Marines, such as air crew, from time to time. Also called a Kaybar. Made by Kabar Inc Olean NY on Marine Corps contract specs.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> I did a search and found this: *KEYS TO METER CAN*
> This has to be a city slicker thing because I have never even heard of one not less seen one.....


So this is a lock a POCO might use on a meter can then?


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So this is a lock a POCO might use on a meter can then?



Ken, never seen a locked meter before?


http://www.meterguard.com/index.html


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Check this out:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CON-EDISON-CON-...ryZ66991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



My brother in law works for the POCO and even he cant get his hands on one, (I tried to get one obviously) to many times went to do a panel change and the meter was locked...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stickboy1375 said:


> Ken, never seen a locked meter before?


Yes. But I've never heard the term 'barrell lock' before. I never heard the terms 'meter pan' and 'POCO' before I started reading these forums, either.

So far, no one on this thread has said exactly what a barrel lock is. For all I know, it locks the barrel of my gun. Maybe it locks the water barrels I use to water my garden as well. Or it could secure the barrels equestrians use during barrel races. Or it keeps the barrel of monkeys from getting out. Perhaps it keeps the trunks of quadrapeds (such as a horse or cow) from lying about. Even my gran-pappy's pocket watch has a barrel in it.


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yes. But I've never heard the term 'barrell lock' before. I never heard the terms 'meter pan' and 'POCO' before I started reading these forums, either.
> 
> So far, no one on this thread has said exactly what a barrel lock is. For all I know, it locks the barrel of my gun. Maybe it locks the water barrels I use to water my garden as well. Or it could secure the barrels equestrians use during barrel races. Or it keeps the barrel of monkeys from getting out. Perhaps it keeps the trunks of quadrapeds (such as a horse or cow) from lying about. Even my gran-pappy's pocket watch has a barrel in it.



click on the link I provided.... 

http://www.meterguard.com/index.html


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Stickboy1375 said:


> Ken, never seen a locked meter before?
> 
> 
> http://www.meterguard.com/index.html


What's the point in locking a meter? Somebody going to steal the meter or is is that someone may bypass it to steal electricity or the POCO don't want just anybody looking inside and seeing trade secrets. Awful lot of expensive equipment for some reason.:no:


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

John said:


> What's the point in locking a meter? Somebody going to steal the meter or is is that someone may bypass it to steal electricity or the POCO don't want just anybody looking inside and seeing trade secrets. Awful lot of expensive equipment for some reason.:no:



people use to flip them upside down, this was one way to stop that.... other than that a lock serves only one purpose, a theft deterrent.


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

John said:


> What's the point in locking a meter? Somebody going to steal the meter or is is that someone may bypass it to steal electricity or the POCO don't want just anybody looking inside and seeing trade secrets. Awful lot of expensive equipment for some reason.:no:


Most of the time it is used when the power is cut off for non payment. The meter is pulled, and insulators placed over the contacts, then it is plugged back in and locked.

When the power is restored, it is left there for future use. I have noticed lately in some metro areas, a meter lock being used on all meter installations.


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

I have three of them. They are to unlock meter pans . In NJ PSE&G uses them. I will sell two of them.$ 325 each. it is a WONDERFUL tool to have in Central and North Jersey. No need to wait a week for them to come and unlock it.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

a key? sawzall worked just fine for me.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bighills said:


> I have three of them. They are to unlock meter pans . In NJ PSE&G uses them. I will sell two of them.$ 325 each. it is a WONDERFUL tool to have in Central and North Jersey. No need to wait a week for them to come and unlock it.


 
When in PSE&G areas I just ask a kid walking by to borrow his bolt cutters for a sec


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bighills said:


> I have three of them. They are to unlock meter pans . In NJ PSE&G uses them. I will sell two of them.$ 325 each. it is a WONDERFUL tool to have in Central and North Jersey. No need to wait a week for them to come and unlock it.


Lets see..... $325 for a key... or $80 for a dremel. Dremels do the job just fine. 

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Lets see..... $325 for a key... or $80 for a dremel. Dremels do the job just fine.
> 
> ~Matt


I have been getting a ton of use from my 18v angle grinder, for similar applications. It's like having a universal key.


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

How do you expect to put back a lock that you destroyed?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

bighills said:


> How do you expect to put back a lock that you destroyed?


What lock? There was no lock there, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Skyline Electric (Jul 30, 2008)

I have 2 special keys for unlocking meter rings, they consist of a rod that you insert in the lock, you twist a knob and the end of the rod expands, then you pull out the lock and open the meter. I bought them for $30 each from an outfit called "Tools For The Trades" but they don't carry them anymore. All meters that have been installed in the last 10 years in Los Angeles have lock rings. I have used my keys to open hundreds. They are not illegal to own or use.


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want to see what a barrel lock and key looks like, go to: 

http://www.brooksutility.com/catalog/product-detail.asp?ID=360


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I never heard the terms 'meter pan' and 'POCO' before I started reading these forums, either.


To me, POCO means Port Coquitlam. :001_huh:


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

Well, I don't know if they are legal to own or not, but I can't think of any law that says so or not. The key in the link is for ring locks. THey are very hard to get, they are kept usually on the key ring of the head guy from Edison or Hot Line. I have asked atleast a half dozen times, but I just get laughed at. They all tell me how hard they are to get. For 125, I might be interested, I just don't have an overly big need for them. When I do upgrades, permits are pulled which means they automatically come out to cut me off. One just has to schedule accordingly. With burnt up buss bars - grind it off. I have taken them off with tin snips before, however that sucked to do as the SS is hard. Edison gets really pissed when the lock is cut, hot line could care less. (Hot line is the contractor for Edison that does most of their work around Socal, they are union too). All those guys have been real good to me.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

where can i buy one of those meter keys? i need the blue one. i come across so many locked meters and its a pain to get the power company out to everyone to unlock. so i just end up cutting the ring with a hacksaw


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Why spend $140 when a hacksaw works fine?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Why spend $140 when a hacksaw works fine?


I dunno. They use the Brooks locks around here, and they're harder than a hacksaw blade. The blade does nothing to the locks. A new Sawzall blade will put a nick on them before the teeth on the blade are flattened. Only a cutoff wheel touches them.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I dunno. They use the Brooks locks around here, and they're harder than a hacksaw blade. The blade does nothing to the locks. A new Sawzall blade will put a nick on them before the teeth on the blade are flattened. Only a cutoff wheel touches them.


we have the brooks locks as well. i never try to cut the lock itself i only try to cut the ring. it can be a little tricky sometimes. when i was an apprentice i broke a meter by doing that but luckily the meter was for a water heater and we didnt need it anymore


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Check this out:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CON-EDISON-CON-...ryZ66991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Petey,
Has anyone answered your question yet?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jwelectric said:


> Petey,
> Has anyone answered your question yet?


I think the answer is "of course they're legal to own". It might not be completely legal to use them to remove someone else's lock, however. They can be tough to buy, I must say. I have the blue Brooks key for electric, and a variety of similar keys for cable cans (P key, blue key, red key).


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I think the answer is "of course they're legal to own". It might not be completely legal to use them to remove someone else's lock, however. They can be tough to buy, I must say. I have the blue Brooks key for electric, and a variety of similar keys for cable cans (P key, blue key, red key).


how did you manage to get those?


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> how did you manage to get those?


The same way he finds all those nifty ways to search out things on Google. 

Marc needs to start a clinic:notworthy:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> how did you manage to get those?


Bought them, fair and square, all but one. One was given to me.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

ive already got a key for one of those...its called a 4.5 inch grinder


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> ive already got a key for one of those...its called a 4.5 inch grinder


 
umm, how original:no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JamesINla said:


> umm, how original:no:


The only new item added to the list of burglary tools (cops look for) in the last ten years: 18v angle grinder. 
My nephew the cop that showed me the paper from a class he took, says crooks prefer Dewalt cordless 4"grinders.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

you're kidding right?....you've never cut a lock off?....d-bag


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

oh, and its corded, but hey thanks for playing fatboy


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> oh, and its corded, but hey thanks for playing fatboy


I'm not sure who told you, you were a smart guy but they obviously were lying to you. Why would you insult someone you don't know, who wasn't speaking to you? Are you really that stupid? I guess so...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

uhhh....so you and he weren't trying to insult me?....


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

you sound like a disgruntled USC fan....still mad that LSU is a better school?....LSU 2 bcs championships....USC 1...goodnight now


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> uhhh....so you and he weren't trying to insult me?....


If you put down the beer and open your eyes you may see Mech was in agreement with you. And knowing him as I do, insulting him in person would require dental work in your immediate future.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i want to get a angle grinder. is the 55 dollar dewalt one good enough?


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

Exactly....

Time to get off the shrimpin boat bubba


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

alabama 12 national titles and tigers play who saturday?


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> KABAR- A fighting knife used most particularly by reconnaissance Marines. It has also been issued to other Marines, such as air crew, from time to time. Also called a Kaybar. Made by Kabar Inc Olean NY on Marine Corps contract specs.


In my years in the Corps, I only saw the knife designated as "K-Bar." Seems the company's name is Ka-bar, supposedly derived from some nonsense about a hunter killing a wounded bear with one, ala Davy Crocket or something. Personally, as an FMF grunt, carrying a bayonet and an M-1 was good enough and I sure didn't need the extra weight of a "fighting" knife. My job was to shoot people, not fight with them.


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Meter Keys*

See post #58 for meter keys

Ed


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't understand why anybody would want to open a lock installed by the utility. I mean, isn't that like opening a lock installed by a business owner?

I've never encountered a locked meter box. I have encountered locked enclosures for CTs.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

waco said:


> I don't understand why anybody would want to open a lock installed by the utility. I mean, isn't that like opening a lock installed by a business owner?
> 
> I've never encountered a locked meter box. I have encountered locked enclosures for CTs.


At least 40% of all residential meter in socal have brooks style locks on them, and for example in the heat of the summer with ac going I get a lot of bad main breakers, Currently I have to either a) call edison to unlock or b) cut service conductor at roof and reattach. A key would be so helpful to me.


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Barrel Locks and Keys*

A barrel lock or plunger lock is a cylindrical shaft that has 2 ball bearings at the end that are diametricly opposed. There is a plunger that runs down the middle of the cylinder that is spring loaded such that it forces the ball bearings outward. When the lock is inserted into a close fitting hole and the plunger is released the balls expand outward and prohibit the cylinder from being removed. In the aircraft industry these devices are known as pip-pins. Pip pins are made for holding various things in place and not as a security device. They have an external button that is pressed to retract the balls. Meter locks replace the external button with a cylinder inside that must be gripped by a special tool in order to pull it back. There are 2 major types of meter locks each with slight variations. One type requires an expanding member that can engage the internal cylinder by friction to allow the cylinder to be pulled back releasing the balls. The other type has a small headed pin inside a cylinder that requires a special close tolerance gripper that must be able to grab the pin without engaging the cylinder. The gripper type key is more complicated and requires more precision machine work to fabricate. If you are interested, I make both types of keys. Both are priced at $200 for brass and $275 for stainless steel... You must have a contractors license to purchase one and you need to be certain of which type of lock you are dealing with. The only way to be absolutely sure is to send me a lock and I will make a key for it. You are responsible for checking the legality of your intended use. I make no claims or representations otherwise.

Ed


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

waco said:


> In my years in the Corps, I only saw the knife designated as "K-Bar." Seems the company's name is Ka-bar, supposedly derived from some nonsense about a hunter killing a wounded bear with one, ala Davy Crocket or something. Personally, as an FMF grunt, carrying a bayonet and an M-1 was good enough and I sure didn't need the extra weight of a "fighting" knife. My job was to shoot people, not fight with them.


I guess that would depend on theater/conflict. In WW1 trenches knives, hatchets, shovels and hammers were used pretty often to take down the opfor. Right tool for the job if you will. I have also been told tomahawks and knives (Randalls/Kabars) were huge in Recon in Vietnam.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't waste time trying to sawzall them off .Really hardened metal.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

Its nice to have the proper tool for the job. I have access to a barrel lock tool and it does the job fine!:thumbsup:


----------



## Megawatts (Jan 12, 2009)

*barrel tools*



electricalperson said:


> i want to get a angle grinder. is the 55 dollar dewalt one good enough?


 Hilti are the best


----------



## al52269 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Barrel Locks S0003896*

Hello!

Hope everyone is well...
I'm new here just found this website.
Q: I'm looking to buy a Barrel Locks Key # S0003896 (BLUE)
If any one has a spare for sale.
I'm in the Philadelphia, PA. area and willing to travel one state over in any direction. I'm willing to pay as much as $300.00. for it.
Let me know what you have.
Thanks, Al


----------



## ilovecoqui (Mar 3, 2009)

*hi*



Skyline Electric said:


> I have 2 special keys for unlocking meter rings, they consist of a rod that you insert in the lock, you twist a knob and the end of the rod expands, then you pull out the lock and open the meter. I bought them for $30 each from an outfit called "Tools For The Trades" but they don't carry them anymore. All meters that have been installed in the last 10 years in Los Angeles have lock rings. I have used my keys to open hundreds. They are not illegal to own or use.


i will like to buy some of your key


----------



## al52269 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Barrel Locks Key*

Well Guys

Finally bought a Barrel Lock Key.
Seen them on ebay.
Before placing bid ebay or the seller for some reason took them off.
Anyways I contacted the seller. After a few emails, we agreed to meet up in person.
Fortunately, for me, he lives about 1:30 from my location. I drove down. He had many different Barrel Locks Keys. Very nice person too. The key he spoke about where selling for $180.00 each. However, unfortunate the key I need for my lock was more money. However, since I drove down he made an exception and I got it for the same price of $180.00.
Glad I did take the trip down.
Later, Al


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

enauman said:


> If you want to see what a barrel lock and key looks like, go to:
> 
> http://www.brooksutility.com/catalog/product-detail.asp?ID=360


Anyone try buying a key from this site?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ilovecoquicoqui said:


> Metter lock key opener /barrel lock. I have 5 meter lock key openers it will open 8 Inner-tite and 5 high field lock if interested call me at 951-545-8822. Call only if you are serious buyer price $1350 Each


 
Good luck.. if you think someone with half a brain is going to pay that much money.. get real :laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You cant even spell "meter" or "tool" and you think someone would send you $1350? I'll get back to you as soon as I pick my truck up from the "Frod" dealer.

Being in Riverside you know 1 key will get you in 90% of DWP, SCE, and SDGE locks. You can have a key made from a machinist for under $200. For the rings you can't get in with that key, you cut, replace with a standard meter ring, and install a plastic seal.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> You cant even spell "meter" or "tool" and you think someone would send you $1350? I'll get back to you as soon as I pick my truck up from the "Frod" dealer.
> 
> Being in Riverside you know 1 key will get you in 90% of DWP, SCE, and SDGE locks. You can have a key made from a machinist for under $200. For the rings you can't get in with that key, you cut, replace with a standard meter ring, and install a plastic seal.


The same guy has them on craigs list for $1300, sounds like a real scumbag. :glare:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just for those who are wondering WTF we're talking about, some troll posted barrel lock keys for $1300. He's been sent back to his bridge and is no more, apparently.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Just for those who are wondering WTF we're talking about, some troll posted barrel lock keys for $1300. He's been sent back to his bridge and is no more, apparently.


you talking about the guy named "ilovecock"? His are $1350 it says.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> you talking about the guy named "ilovecock"? His are $1350 it says.


He re-upped as ELECTRIC MAN after his first two posts got shîtcanned.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> He re-upped as ELECTRIC MAN after his first two posts got shîtcanned.


I don't see any posts by electricman. Where are they?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> you talking about the guy named "ilovecock"? His are $1350 it says.


 
Good to see your spelling is correct, but is does look a little limp not using caps :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I don't see any posts by electricman. Where are they?


 
Deleted. Banned. Joined the Quiet Invisible.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You know we don't f-around with spammers here, and this guy comes right back with two more aliases after getting banned. Not smart. :no:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys I have a Barrel lo.....oh, never mind. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> You know we don't f-around with spammers here, and this guy comes right back with two more aliases after getting banned. Not smart. :no:


Asking $1350.00 for a key to unlock meters that the POCO does for free shows he is missing a few brain cells :laughing:

He must think we are rich AND stupid :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I would love to have one just to have one for those just in case kind of moments.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I would love to have one just to have one for those just in case kind of moments.


 
Me too. I have a lineman neighbor who's trying to get me one.
I hate doing a service call and having to wait half the d







n day just for a lock.

I've got an old version, but I've never found a meter lock it works on.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The guy I used to work for had the hook up with a POCO lineman and we used to get everything from him. Keys for the meter, gloves, those big huge cutters. PSEG would have freaked if they ever knew. He died over 10 years ago but I still have the cutters he gave me.


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Barrel Lock Keys*

I can make you a key if you send me a lock. The keys are made such that the fragile components are replaceable so you don't have to buy the whole key if you break something. There are several types of locks in use throughout the country and telling me your geographic location does not do me any good. If you send me a lock, I will guarantee it will work for you. The prices range from $225 to $350 depending on the type of lock and choice of material for the body. I make them out of either brass or stainless steel with S.S. being the more expensive one. The replaceable components are made of either tool steel or S.S. regardless of which body material you request. Send me a private message if you have any questions. You must have a contractor's license to buy one.


----------



## bartech (Jul 22, 2009)

*i want to buy one from you.*



Skyline Electric said:


> I have 2 special keys for unlocking meter rings, they consist of a rod that you insert in the lock, you twist a knob and the end of the rod expands, then you pull out the lock and open the meter. I bought them for $30 each from an outfit called "Tools For The Trades" but they don't carry them anymore. All meters that have been installed in the last 10 years in Los Angeles have lock rings. I have used my keys to open hundreds. They are not illegal to own or use.


Do you want to sale one?


----------



## curtis (Jul 26, 2009)

ok tell me which kind do you have available.thanks for the reply


----------



## curtis (Jul 26, 2009)

let me kw if u still have them,thanks


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

enauman said:


> I can make you a key if you send me a lock. The keys are made such that the fragile components are replaceable so you don't have to buy the whole key if you break something. There are several types of locks in use throughout the country and telling me your geographic location does not do me any good. If you send me a lock, I will guarantee it will work for you. The prices range from $225 to $350 depending on the type of lock and choice of material for the body. I make them out of either brass or stainless steel with S.S. being the more expensive one. The replaceable components are made of either tool steel or S.S. regardless of which body material you request. Send me a private message if you have any questions. You must have a contractor's license to buy one.


Now, THAT could actually be illegal. It may not be illegal per criminal code, but if the design is patented and fabricating products that infringe on manufacturers patents could make you the target of a civil suit against you by the patent owners. Lets say contractor damages utility property. Utility figures out how they got it. Utility contacts manufacturer (whom may have issued exclusivity to that design). If it's still protected under patents, then they're probably going to sue you.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Like its ok to own a Kabar, you can have it in your house, you can bury it in a hole, you just cant bury it in your neighbor?


 
As soon as I saw KaBar I knew you were a Jarhead, Semper Fi. I have a Kabar sitting right here on my desk as I type this :thumbsup:


----------



## dblue (Apr 9, 2010)

I would like to get one,


----------

